

Chrome Not Ready For Enterprise - mattjung
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/chrome_not_ready_for_enterprise.php

======
dmix
Nothing gets adopted by the Enterprise until it has been proven. IT
departments rarely adopt new technology when it just comes out.

If there was any Enterprise company considering using a 0.1 version of
Google's first browser, they are in need of a new IT department.

------
arebop
"the lack of ActiveX support will create problems in the enterprise and there
are other usability issues that will occur (such as the password entry and
popup problems our reader experienced)."

So Enterprises that invested in IE applications rather than web applications
are not ready for Chrome then.

The real question is whether the influence of IT departments can hold back the
reintroduction of the open web to big companies.

------
swombat
duh?

It only came out this week, and prematurely at that. Not much of a surprise
that it's not "ready for enterprise".

There's little chance of "Enterprise" even evaluating it before 6 months have
passed anyway. Then they'll take a year to come to a conclusion. If they even
bother to do it at all.

The whole question is irrelevant anyway, since the aim of Chrome is not to
distribute Chrome itself, but to get everyone to adopt the technologies inside
Chrome. As they say themselves, "success" will be when even IE adopts Chrome
technologies.

------
neilk
Did the meaning of "beta" escape them?

Maybe ReadWriteWeb isn't ready to write about software.

------
enomar
Summary: "Enterprise" has built itself up around IE and Windows. Chrome
doesn't support ActiveX and doesn't work on some sites that were poorly
written and only tested on IE. Therefore, Chrome is "not ready" for
enterprise.

First, I really hate this "X is not ready for Enterprise" meme. It's basically
a way to push conformity on businesses. By doing what everyone else is doing
you don't have to make any real choices. It's a weak strategy.

Second, the story should be "Enterprise not ready for Chrome". Writing tools
and webapps that only work in one browser is not a winning strategy.

------
ii
Some users are scared to death when they see "ActiveX Plug-in" in
"about:plugins" page while others criticize "the lack of ActiveX support". How
ironic.

